# Murray Eliminator Wildcat I



## eagle396 (Mar 12, 2009)

Picked this up today. I don't know anything about this model of bike, any info?

The picture is just how I got it. I think it will clean up pretty good. Not too much rust, a few more scratches in the paint then I like.

Serial # H2 5232 103 07


----------



## 30thtbird (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm chasing you all around. I can say that It's possibly a 72 year. The serial number would tell me for sure. Other than that, nothing really special except that It's a Murray. I collect Murray bikes. I prefer the Eliminator style framed bike, but the one you have Is the Wildcat. I have had a few including an original 1965 X65 Wildcat(the first year for the Wildcat) and had at one time an nos 69 Wildcat. Hope to hear from you soon. Thank you, Kenny.


----------

